
Shawn Achor: The happy secret to better work (TED video) - dirtyaura
http://www.ted.com/talks/shawn_achor_the_happy_secret_to_better_work.html
======
thorie
Anyone here guilty of thinking they'll be happy (happier) _after_ they've
built a successful startup...?

